# Nach Einschlag läuft die Kassette unrund



## David2305 (13. Juni 2022)

Hey hey,

im letzen Bikepark Ausflug hatte ich leider einen etwas starken Einschlag auf einen Stein, dabei hat die Felge ne ordentliche Delle bekommen und seit dem läuft meine Kassette unrund bzw. hat nen 8er und die Schaltperformance leidet etwas darunter und der Verschleiß wird natürlich noch erhöht ... Die Bremsscheibe läuft weiterhin noch schön gerade also kann ich als Fehlerquelle den Hinterbau ausschließen. 

Jetzt bin ich weiterhin noch auf der Suche nach der Fehlerquelle und könnte mir vorstellen dass entweder ein Lager ausgeschlagen ist oder vllt die Achse in der Nabe was abbekommen hat. Habe die Nabe bereits schon auseinander gebaut und augenscheinlich keine Schäden bemerkt. Schätze aber kaputte Lager erkennt man nicht direkt  

Und bevor ich iwelche Teile bestelle wollt ich mal gegen Fragen ob jemand anders vllt eine Ahnung hat was es sein könnte was ich noch checken kann 

habe die Newmen Fade Gen 2 Nabe mit Sram Kassette am Propain Tyee 2021 

danke schonmal im voraus : )


----------

